# Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo,
wer kann mir ein gut soriertes angelgeschäft im raum freiburg oder im raum offenburg empfehlen. (alles BW)
nathürlich sollte man dort gut beraten werden.|rolleyes

nathürlich sollte das geschäft ein gute auswahl an fliegenruten, und flifi-ausrüstung haben.
das ist auch mein grund in den laden zu gehen.


----------



## itwt (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

morgen bmg,

in offenburg:
http://www.schlisske.de/

oder 

in wolfach
http://www.flyfish-shop.de/

am besten vorher telefonisch nachfragen, wenn du etwas bestimmtes suchst.

gruß claus

ps: auch interessant

> http://www.black-forest-flyfishing.de/
> http://www.flyfishingcracks.de/


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

vielen dank!!!
offenburg ist super, ist praktisch fast vor der haustür
ich werde bestimmt mal in dem laden vorbeischauen!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

Geht auch Kehl? #h


----------



## J-son (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

Anglereck, in der Schillerstrasse in Teningen. Liegt ca 15 km vor Freiburg, wenn man aus Offenburg kommt, direkt an der Autobahn.
Hat kein riesiges Sortiment, aber sehr faire Preise...und bestellt auch, was er nicht vorrätig hat.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

danke teningen ist auch super!!!!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

gibt es denn in freiburg keinen angelladen???;+


----------



## itwt (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

in kehl gibt es wenks angelstube...zumindest hieß es früher mal so

> http://www.jowen-fishing.com/pre/index.php


in freiburg gibt es selbstverständlich auch angelgeschäfte (war aber noch nie dort)

http://www.angelgeraete-grg.de/

Wiedemann's Angelshop
Obere Lachen 16
79110 Freiburg
0761-83803

Angel-Zentrum Freiburg
Waltershofener Str. 19
79111 Freiburg	
0761-1517936


----------



## Somik (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte im raum Freiburg/Offenburg*

Hi! Es gibt auch ein neues Angelgeschäft in Freiburg.
Happy Fisher Freiburg.
Uffhauser Straße 39
Direkt gegenüber von Media Markt.
Fliegenfischer Stammtisch gibt es auch, sowie Walelrstammtisch.
Übrigens am 3 September findet einer statt.

Hier gibt es mehr: http://www.ulis-angelshop.de/


----------

